# Goats eat Wormwood???



## wrightnidaho (Feb 3, 2008)

WE just bought a pasture that adjoins our property so we are finally going to have room enough for all the animals that we would love to have and let's face it in today's economy, need to have. The pasture has been overgrazed and neglected and is in terrible condition. Needs lots of works. My question is can goats eat wormwood or is it poisonous to them? I found some info on wormers containing wormwood but nothing clear on turning them out into a pasture full of the stuff. Please let me hear your thoughts. Also, if it is safe for the goat will it hurt the humans who drink the milk? Thanking you in advance for any help.

Kelli
www.wrightwoodworks.com


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Well wormwood is okay and it wont hurt us BUT it is not good thing for pregnant goats and pregnant women to drink the milk. It can cause miscarriage. It is hard to say becuz people says it is fine. I have fed my goats with wormwood while they were pregnant and while I was pregnant and we are fine. Maybe it is becuz it is small dosages. So I hope someone else will let u know more so U can feel safe. And it is up to u..


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I would think if there was other stuff for them to eat on they would be ok. And it is an excellent wormer.
The only information I found on it is that is used for food and medicinal purposes, there are lots of species of wormwood, and it can taste bitter. So, the milk may become bitter if they eat too much.
But really, I think if there is other stuff growing out there they would not overeat on the wormwood.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It's in Molly's herbal wormer...but not to be used during pregnancy. If you don't get the answer here you can contact her directly...she know a lot about herbs.
http://fiascofarm.com/


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah it is true what Minelson said.. 

That what I make the herbal wormer and sells them.. I always make two different herbal wormer but i just dont use pregnant herbal wormer that much for my pregnant does before they kidded. But look at Hoegger's herbal wormer and it does contains wormwood. Soo it is more of people's prefrence. It is a good idea to let dry does or open does or bucks to eat the wormwood and dont allow the pregnant does eat those. That what I would do that.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

My goats ate it all summer. Some of them were pg too and it didnt bother them at all.
It just bothered me because I wanted to harvest it but the goats stripped it to the ground.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

i raise wormwood but the goats do not have access to it. I break off branches of it and feed it to them. They do not gobble it down, but nibble here and there and leave about half the plant matter. Never noticed anything different with the milk taste.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Um, wormwood is a hallucinogen - it's the "active ingredient" in Absinthe.
I'm not sure it would have that effect on goats - but I would be interested to see what happens to you after you drink the milk.  

I don't really think it will be a problem. But it's funny to think about. We had psilocybin mushrooms growing on our place when we first moved here (on cow pies)- we made jokes about feeding them to the goats to get "special cheese" -- never did of course.


----------



## wrightnidaho (Feb 3, 2008)

THanks so much for all the information. What a wealth of knowledge. I feel so blessed.

Kelli


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

As long as they have other stuff to eat too, should be perfectly fine.


----------

